# kioti LB 2204



## jes

i am replacing a head gasket on my 1986 Kioti LB2204. Does anyone know what to set the valves.


----------



## 77lakepine

Hello jes. I just purchased a lb 2204 last week. How long have you had yours? Any idea were i can get a owners manual? Any chance we could exchange email addresses? Thanks, ken


----------



## chevycub

hi i have an kioti lb2204 i need to know how the glow plugs are wired in to 12v dennis [email protected] thanks


----------



## DD101

I'm trying to find a head gasket for my LB2204 any help welcome , thanks Don ( [email protected] )


----------



## Jackie

got a lb2204 put clutch in only lasted 3 months. am i doing it wrong can't get it adjusted


----------



## sixbales

Hello Jackie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is your problem that the clutch does not release? Have you left the tractor sitting idle for an extended period? Could be that your clutch disc is frozen to the flywheel/pressure plate? it happens. If this is the case, 1) you can try tying the clutch pedal down for an extended period, or 2) you can try starting the tractor in gear (with clutch depressed) and apply full brakes in an effort to break the clutch loose. Make sure that you have a plan to kill the engine if you cannot stop the tractor.

If your clutch is actually using up the clutch disc in only 3 months, you would smell it burning when you used the tractor. Do you "ride" the clutch with your foot?

Or perhaps the disc was installed backwards, causing the disc hub to fail/break?


----------



## Jackie

i guess anything can be done wrong. think throw out bearing may be wrog fixixing to break down


----------



## Jackie

it seam to be clutch lever. it looks as though it was broken and they tried to wield back. doesn't look like it will go in far enough to release the clutch. have been looking for 2 days on internet very few parts for kioti lb2204


----------

